
Facebook plans to let everyone retract delivery after Zuckerberg used feature - fancyfacebook
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/06/facebook-unsend-messages/
======
MBCook
A.K.A. Zuckerberg did something that was _supposed_ to be impossible and to
explain how he did it they have now announced a new feature they just thought
up as cover.

